#ubuntu-website 2008-12-15
<langzn> people
<langzn> I need urgent help
<langzn> Im trying to add a repository
<langzn> But can't figure out how to install it
<langzn> I need the xubuntu repo
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-16
<thorwil> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey thorwil
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! i'm sorry to have to bug you again, but i still see a stretched bulb on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<newz2000> really?
 * newz2000 checks
<newz2000> is this the graphic you made me? http://www.ubuntu.com/files/u1/idea-logo.png
<thorwil> yes, looks like it
<newz2000> oh, img tag has wrong width
<newz2000> thorwil: ok, looks fixed
<thorwil> newz2000: good. guess have to wait because of caching again
<newz2000> no, it's live now
<newz2000> try shift+reload
<thorwil> no luck so far
<newz2000> that image doesn't look like it has alpha transparency, I wonder if this is the old one
<nand> looks now perfect here!
<thorwil> ah yes, now it does here, too
<Turl> anyone has IE here?
<newz2000> sorry, not handy at the moment
<jpds> newz2000: Can you remove the "h" at the end of http://www.canonical.com/aboutus ?
<newz2000> the h at the end of what?
<newz2000> 0h
<newz2000> I see it. That's funny. :-)
<jpds> At the end of the page.
<newz2000> Are you sure we should kill it? I think we should keep it as a pet.
<jpds> newz2000: I got an RT ticket on it. Thought I'd prod you directly.
<newz2000> efficient communication is good
<jpds> You could keep it, you are webmaster, your choice. ;)
<newz2000> gone. There was a remarkable amount of html for that one little letter
<jpds> I'll close the ticket on it. Thanks.
<newz2000> my pleasure. ;-)
<jpds> newz2000: Were you at UDS? I didn't see you.
<newz2000> no, never been to a UDS
<newz2000> it tends to be more development oriented
<newz2000> I did go to some awesome drupal training last week though. :-)
<Turl> newz2000: do you know php?
<newz2000> Turl: yes
<Turl> newz2000: then a quick question, what encoding are the vars in $_GET in?
<newz2000> url encoding
<newz2000> oh, do you mean charset?
<Turl> yeah, charset
<Turl> is it UTF8?
<newz2000> I don't know about php 5.2 but in previous versions you didn't know for sure
<newz2000> the client will often include a header explaining the charset, I don't know if php is smart enough to make this available to you (app dev)
<Turl> thanks :)
<newz2000> I've had numerous problems with this because of cp1252 format
<Turl> any way to view the charset at IE?
<jpds> newz2000: Maybe we should put a <br /> at the end of the page? Looks like the line and the text are too close.
<newz2000> yes it does, I agree
<newz2000> better, fix the template, but that won't happen today
<jpds> OK, thanks. :)
<Turl> ARGGG I'll kick whoever coded IE!
<Turl> wouldn't you?
<newz2000> waht's happening Turl?
<Turl> IE won't read utf8 on titles :/
<Turl> nor it would read entities :/
<newz2000> oh, what entity?
<Turl> sorry, the entities part was my fault
<Turl> but it wont read utf8
<newz2000> jpds: ok, padding at the bottom of the page now
<newz2000> Turl: yes, that's not surprising
<newz2000> Turl: do you have a doctype on your page?
<Turl> and it 'eats' the entities now :S
<Turl> yeah XHTML doctype
<Turl> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN"	"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<newz2000> if entities are disapering it may be that you're using an entity that is not in the font IE uses
<jpds> Looks great now.
<newz2000> Turl: check your page, ensure it validates as xhmlt 1.1
<newz2000> I hate it when people say that to me but it really is the first thing to check
<Turl> I also hate it T_T
 * newz2000 is sorry
<Turl> it used to validate, but I'll check again
<Turl> nevertheless, does IE have a standards mode? :p
<Turl> afaik it only has quirks :p
<newz2000> yes it does and it's very important to be in standards mode
<newz2000> (since at least v6)
<Turl> I was being sarcastic :p
<newz2000> oh, I see
<newz2000> That's one of those lessons that caused me a lot of frustration
<Turl> w3 validator gave me an empty page :O
<newz2000> it doesn't like you
<newz2000> I was helping a friend last night and his page had such invalid HTML that firefox kept crashing and eventually my entire desktop locked up.
<Turl> LOL
<Turl> and LOL again, it started working as if magic :o
<Turl> and it's valid ;) http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fbeta.n-mp3.com%2Fes%2Findex.php%3Fsearch%3DSigur%2520R%25C3%25B3s&charset=(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0
<newz2000> and yet IE still won't show your entities?
<Turl> it works now as if magic, idk what happened :p
<Turl> hope it doesn't break again
<newz2000> Let's sing a song of praise for IE
<Turl> do you know what can make ie show a tremendous white space between two elements? that would also be of help :p
<newz2000> well, that's a bit vague, but do you have a table? html tags in between TD's or TR's (in incorrect ways) often causes that
<Turl> no table
<Turl> go and take a look by yourself http://beta.n-mp3.com/en/index.php?search=Coldplay
<Turl> it's the space between the header and the adsense block
<newz2000> looks good in firefox. :-)
<Turl> IE is the problem ;)
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-17
<newz2000> quiet room lately
<newz2000> I went to a drupal training seminar last week and learned a lot
<newz2000> Canonical hired the person who is in charge of visual appearance (cf: mark's blog post about making Ubuntu prettier than OS X)
<newz2000> if you were at UDS you may have met him, his name is Julian (Hubbard may be his last name)
<nand> I were at his presentation (like everyone else), *sounds* promising
<nand> now I'm looking at the actual results
<newz2000> cool, I've hardly spoken with him so I'm eager to see action
<newz2000> there's a job post for my team for a web *designer* http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_WD/
<nand> I have always been a bit skeptical on designers speaking a lot too much :)
<newz2000> in London though :-/
<nand> designer I am not at all!
<newz2000> nand: the difference between Julian and most designers is that he's been given authority by Mark S
<nand> that is why I'm now eagerly waiting for the results :)
<newz2000> We released the module for launchpad auth in drupal
<newz2000> (for Drupal 5, not ready for D6)
<newz2000> that was last monday
<nand> yep, I have hacked it and submitted patches for a migration process
<nand> that, we really need
<nand> on the other side, the team plugin seems a bit broken, hadn't had the time to debug it yet
<nand> got locked out of my admin rights as soon as I activated it ^_^
<newz2000> oh? Interesting
<newz2000> I've been using it on two sites very nicely, but just yesterday I too got locked out.
<nand> My guess is it just erases roles, not merge them
<newz2000> it does not modify the roles, yo uhave to map teams to roles
<nand> temporary solution is to log in using user uid 1 or disable the module in DB
<newz2000> oh, maybe not the same prob, I can't even log in as uid 1
<nand> (not tested first solution, just a guess, used second solution :) )
<newz2000> I do like the team/roles mapping a lot
<nand> so will I!
<nand> btw
<nand> I heard you need to be marked on LP so that your website can receive these infos?
<newz2000> if you file a bug in ubuntu-website I get it
<newz2000> if it's outside of that project you may need to mark me
<nand> ?
<newz2000> (I'm also default for canonical-website)
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> sorry, mis-understood your question
<newz2000> do you mean you need group membership in launchpad?
<nand> I mean, I heard that in order the team plugin to work, you need to register your website somewhere?
<newz2000> oh. I thought that was not necessary now, but here's how to tell...
<nand> I just heard that, not checked myself
<newz2000> you try to login and the only data launchpad sends back is the openidurl. If lp tells you that it's sending your userid and/or email address that you're fine
<nand> so far, I only get the login, not the email
<newz2000> so it sends 'nand' back to the website or only the openid url?
<nand> 'nand'
<newz2000> then you're set I believe. Let me ask stuartm real quick.
<nand> but ok, I know that you need to be registered somewhere to have mails too. The question is : do we need some similar case of registration for the LP teams plugin to work?
<nand> boredandblogging: heya!
<boredandblogging> nand: hey, how are you?
<nand> still at work for now...
<nand> just so that you can take time to critisize my quick mockup meanwhile : http://www.ndeschildre.net/downloads/UBnews.html
<nand> newz2000: ^
<nand> very quick one, with a few of the ideas I had
<newz2000> ah, that was you
<nand> please don't bite! :)
<nand> me?
<newz2000> btw, stuart says you need to register the site's "trustroot" which is in the docs.
<nand> trustroot... okay, I'll see that
<newz2000> so are we having our meeting now or are we doing it later?
 * nand is still at work
<newz2000> ok
<nand> I'll much prefer having it once I'm back home
<newz2000> sure, do you have a time in mind?
<nand> 19 UTC, still okay?
<boredandblogging> 19 UTC is fine with me
<newz2000> sounds good to me
<nand> good
<newz2000> I need to make a trip to the passport office, apparently mine looks tampered with.
<newz2000> it got wet.
<newz2000> -$100
<newz2000> :-(
<boredandblogging> newz2000: did you have trouble with it when travelling?
<newz2000> no, I was in the US so my driver's license worked
<boredandblogging> right
<newz2000> but I may have to go to London at the start of the year which will be a problem.
<boredandblogging> oooh
<boredandblogging> newz2000: there was an email on -news-team yesterday started by james westby about the calendar stuff
<boredandblogging> I added you to it
<boredandblogging> can you reply to it?
<boredandblogging> think I've got everyone thinking about it at this point :-P
 * newz2000 looks for it
<newz2000> oh, filed under fridge
 * newz2000 replies
<boredandblogging> newz2000: thanks
<boredandblogging> is it me or is it very hard to find well designed news sites?
<nand> lemonde.fr ? france24.com ?
<nand> okay, let's keep that for in two hours :)
<boredandblogging> nand: I do like the layout of france24.com
<nand> a problem common to lots of these news websites is : ads everywhere
<newz2000> well, instead of comparing to other news sites, ask what is the goal and who is the user
<newz2000> we may have different goals than other sites
 * nand is going back home
<newz2000> boredandblogging: I'm heading out the door a few min later than I expected, when nand comes back if I'm not back yet for our meeting I'll be only moments away
<newz2000> (passport office is 10m away and I have the paper work already)
<newz2000> cutting it close but should be back on time
<nand> re!
<nand> newz2000, boredandblogging: whenever you want
<newz2000> ok, I'm back earlier than I expected... fail on the passport :-(
<nand> forgot some paper?
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> try again tomorrow
<boredandblogging> i'm ready as well
<newz2000> ok boredandblogging, nand, lets go
<newz2000> who wants to start?
<boredandblogging> nand: ping
<nand> yep, I'm here!
<boredandblogging> so let me start
<boredandblogging> the audience for the website
<boredandblogging> basically, cover inter, intra, and external communication
<boredandblogging> I place for teams to post things that members of their own teams want/need to know
<boredandblogging> a place for locos to share their experiences doing things
<boredandblogging> and show off what they have been able to
<boredandblogging> so it will help all locos
<boredandblogging> and in general
<boredandblogging> communication with the outside world
<boredandblogging> fridge should be where "outsiders" come to find out the latest happenings in the Ubuntu community
<boredandblogging> maybe I should say the scope is everything :-P
<newz2000> well
<nand> Question: should we include external news, such as found in http://ubuntu-news.net/ ?
<newz2000> boredandblogging: lets start with persona
<newz2000> who is our user (or users) and what do they want?
<boredandblogging> nand no, not unless its very high quality
<nand> newz2000: My opinion is : all. Technically involved contributors, developers, and average non-technical users
<newz2000> instead of all, lets define them. We can't please everyone and we don't want to become a yahoo-like portal
<boredandblogging> newz2000: what nand said, does that sound too big of a scope?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> :-)
<boredandblogging> ok
<newz2000> Lets figure out three persona that we can cater to
<newz2000> and we'll make the focus of them...
<nand> persona?
<newz2000> (not counting the admins or peopel who post events (necessarily))
<boredandblogging> right, lets start with technical/developers
<newz2000> for example, a loco team user who wants to know when and where the next loco team meeting
<boredandblogging> thats not the use case I'm sure we are going for
<nand> agree
<newz2000> ok, go ahead, lets create the proper persona then
<boredandblogging> its more like the LoCo had a release party, this is what they did to get it going, this is what happened, this is what they learned, etc
<boredandblogging> and throw in some pictures and videos
<nand> yep
<nand> we could include the planning part, but that would be a secondary optional goal
<newz2000> ok, so one persona is a team that wants to brag about an event that happened in the past, possibly uploading pictures or videos
<boredandblogging> newz2000: correct
<newz2000> so that may not even be the right track
<newz2000> because that's focusing on the people who are publishing events, and they'll benefit little from a redesign.
<newz2000> It's the people who are interested in reading about that event that need to be defined.
<newz2000> And maybe those people aren't even a good target, it's the people who come to the fridge to get some kind of information that we need to identify.
<newz2000> Once we do that then we can decide how best to meet their needs with the design.
<boredandblogging> ah right, I see
<boredandblogging> how about this...
<boredandblogging> loco members who are trying to find out what other locos are doing?
<nand> and want to gain experience, tricks and tips from them?
<newz2000> ok, that sounds good
<nand> (how did the french do to gather 4000 people?? :) )
<boredandblogging> right
<nand> next: Ubuntu teams members, contributors ?
<nand> people in the loop, technically advanced
<boredandblogging> one of the things james westby talked about was how sometimes developers fall off the map
<boredandblogging> they go away for a while and then come back
<boredandblogging> since MOTU stuff moves pretty fast, there is no way for them to keep track of what has changed
<nand> and that's why they were talking about this Developer News
<boredandblogging> right
<boredandblogging> this applies to non-MOTU related activities as well
<boredandblogging> say Xubuntu needs a new ISO tested
<boredandblogging> the reader might be anyone looking to help out
<boredandblogging> or looking for a way to participate
<boredandblogging> is that vague?
<nand> in this case, it is a third kind of person : potential contributor
<newz2000> it is  a bit vague
<newz2000> so these are people who are in the community but need to stay in touch with what's happening?
<boredandblogging> right
<nand> yes
<newz2000> that sounds good enough
<boredandblogging> and maybe a separate persona of people who want to find ways to participate
<newz2000> let me make a sugegstion for another...
<newz2000> people who are not yet sold on Ubuntu and want to find out what's going on or hear the buzz
<boredandblogging> definitely
<nand> the outsider category
<boredandblogging> media folks who are looking for something to write about
<nand> so summing all, we end up by targeting all people :)
<newz2000> well, not really
<nand> or let's say : who are we not targetting?
<newz2000> not yet
<newz2000> but we will
<newz2000> we have three maybe four personas now we want to cater to
<nand> who do we don't want to target?
<newz2000> wait
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> let's restate our personas and ensure we agree
<newz2000> locos - want to know what other locos are doing
<newz2000> insiders - trying to stay in touch with what's going on
<newz2000> outsiders / press - looking for use cases or success stories about Ubuntu
<boredandblogging> yeah, looks right
<newz2000> you started to mention a fourth...
<newz2000> people who want to participate
<nand> and we mentionned people wanting to contribute
<nand> yeah
<newz2000> is the fridge the best place for those? Do we currently help them?
<boredandblogging> that maybe more of a ubuntu wanted thing
<boredandblogging> or the Partipcate page
<boredandblogging> Participate
<nand> they may be inter related
<nand> e.g. "Call for testing" : you need people fast
<nand> you may want to put it in front page for a while
<newz2000> ok, so that may be a good persona then
<nand> but on the overall, yeah, wanted
<nand> we don't want all help request on the news website. But a few once in a while would not hurt
<boredandblogging> yeah, depending on what it is
<nand> and concerning the Fridge, for outsiders, its visibility is very bad
<nand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=988278
<nand> insiders : I'm not aware of any of us reading the fridge
<nand> since its content can be found on the planet
<boredandblogging> which we've discussed is a bad place to announce anything
<boredandblogging> thats why we need to revive the fridge :-)
<nand> oh, new numbers on the poll! It was worse before
<boredandblogging> newz2000: so what do you think?
<nand> and locos: basically they is very few content for them.
<newz2000> I was wondering if we need to revise our persona, or do you think the original three are OK (considering the comment about "insiders")
<nand> still ok for me
<newz2000> ok, so we have our three persona
<newz2000> who is not going to be best served by the fridge?
<nand> why should one of these category be badly served?
<newz2000> no, I mean who have we not discussed yet
<newz2000> those that we are not catering to
<boredandblogging> anyone who has no clue about Ubuntu
<boredandblogging> which is ok
<nand> for this, we need a good inter-website navigation, so that they can easily find ubuntu.com
<newz2000> anyone else?
<boredandblogging> not that I can think of
<newz2000> ok, so we need to decide how to attract and serve our target users and how to deflect the others
<newz2000> how can we make the target users happiest?
 * newz2000 is putting this on the wiki btw
<nand> lots of news
<nand> and well organized
<newz2000> do all three persona care about the same news or do they each want something different?
<nand> different
<newz2000> ok, for each, what do they want?
<boredandblogging> i think at a high level most would be interested in knowing some of the same thing
<boredandblogging> s
<boredandblogging> for example, the 4000 people french release party
<boredandblogging> it may be not technical, but it would surely interest everyone
<nand> yeah
<nand> the most interesting piece of news understandable by all categories of people
<nand> pieces
<newz2000> ok, so what do the loco users want to know?
<boredandblogging> events, bug james
<boredandblogging> jams
<nand> events on the LoCo team ("new locos database", ...)
<boredandblogging> i have a side question
<boredandblogging> are their not categories of news that cross all personas?
<newz2000> yes, there probably are
<boredandblogging> for example, the Ubuntu Hall of Fame
<nand> big pieces of news
<boredandblogging> thats not loco or developmental specific
<boredandblogging> free culture showcase, etc
<newz2000> What's going to happen is that by identifying the needs of our users we'll create a homepage where everyone who is a target user gets satisfaction
<boredandblogging> so all three personas find something for themselves on the homepage?
<newz2000> yes
<boredandblogging> makes perfectly good sense
<boredandblogging> back to locos
<newz2000> Events and bug jams so far
<boredandblogging> think they would like to know the high level things
<boredandblogging> free culture showcase
<boredandblogging> open week
<newz2000> maybe we should also identify what they don't want to see... is there something that would either turn them off or waste their time
<boredandblogging> too much technical stuff :-P
<boredandblogging> low level technical discussions or topics
<newz2000> good
<newz2000> here's what i have so far: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Persona
<newz2000> we can revise this at any time so lets move on to the next persona, insiders
<boredandblogging> interested in MOTU, docs, testing
<nand> they will like news from their team
<boredandblogging> or maybe they are just subpersonas of insiders
<nand> and also getting the headlines from others teams
<newz2000> nand, those last two combined == 'everything'
<newz2000> :-D
<nand> eheh
<newz2000> What will turn the insiders off?
<boredandblogging> hmm
<nand> average users tip and tricks... well, any newbie related stuff
<boredandblogging> which I doubt we will have much of
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> Outsiders
<nand> If we let people submit posts... :)
<boredandblogging> nand: thats a whole different issue
<boredandblogging> :-P
<nand> Outsiders, we can see it in Brainstorm, want to know what's going on in the development of Ubuntu!
<newz2000> I've made a note of it
<nand> and while being technically accessible
<boredandblogging> right, no one wants to join IRC or mailing lists to find out
<nand> it's just out of question for them
<nand> oh, and
<nand> for the average user, Ubuntu is... everything. No upstream conception
<nand> so they will expect news related to... every area
<nand> Xorg, kernel, ...
<newz2000> good observation nand, I think I agree
<nand> they'll want to know when a new ATI hardware is supported, they'll want to know when a new big feature has finally landed on gnome, and so on...
<boredandblogging> its fine if we can tell them, but can point them upstream if needed
<newz2000> here's what I ahve so far: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Persona
<nand> if they do have some kind of news items, of course.
<nand> (and non technical ones)
<nand> okay
<boredandblogging> looks good
<newz2000> so you're starting to see the kinds of things that would make a good homepage for our users
<newz2000> and what to avoid
<nand> A kind of three main subportal may be a good idea
<newz2000> maybe, but as  you noted, some of the things are interesting to multiple target users
<newz2000> so I wouldn't do one-column per persona
<nand> oh nono I was not thinking of that
<newz2000> instead focus on ways to get interesting data for each above the fold
<nand> but roughly that: http://www.ndeschildre.net/downloads/UBnews.html
<nand> (the big tabs)
<nand> (roughly :) )
<newz2000> sure
<nand> First page combine a little of all, but no to almost no technical stuff at all
<newz2000> nand, are you good at theming?
<nand> I'm not really a designer. I can get some stuff done, but that takes me much longer than a designer would do :)
<newz2000> if I give you my html and images can you make it into a theme?
<nand> no problem
<newz2000> ok, I have a working html template but it's not a drupal theme
<boredandblogging> would now be a good time to talk about LP integration and videos?
<newz2000> almost
<nand> and language support? :)
<newz2000> nand: it looks like yours but has better typography, simpler layout code and is fixed width (and we can adjust the width)
<boredandblogging> oh yeah, I was gonna mention the width thing
<newz2000> go for it
<nand> yeah, do we want fixed or not?
<newz2000> What I have is fixed but we don't have to use fixed
<newz2000> if we do, I think the fridge can support a wide fixed-width
<boredandblogging> if not fixed width, something that doesn't go all the way across
<nand> pb with fixed is that it sucks on big screen. Pb with non-fixed is that it's harder to make a good theme of it
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> why don't we start with what I have
<nand> what do you have?
<nand> Oh
<newz2000> it's pretty good and if we make it 950px wide it will work nicely
<nand> and I forgot
<newz2000> for most people
<newz2000> (can be seen on shipit currently)
<nand> by theme, you mean the outside of the page?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> just the shell, the brown part with the rounded corners
<nand> ok
<newz2000> I also have the graphic I made for the fridge currently if that helps (in svg format)
<nand> we should maybe keep the design part for later and first see about languages, LP integration and videos?
<newz2000> ok
<nand> Concerning languages, why not make this available in several languages? Drupal offer the infrastructure to translate existing nodes
<nand> that could be managed by community members
<nand> a real life example is http://observers.france24.com/en/, http://observers.france24.com/fr/, http://observers.france24.com/ar/
<newz2000> So where do people who want non-english ubuntu news go now?
<nand> in their local loco team website, if it exists (rare), or... nothing
<boredandblogging> yeah, depends on the locos who speak that language
<newz2000> Ubuntu.com is english only and depends (and in the future will explicitly refer people to) localized sites.
<newz2000> not saying same has to be for fridge
<boredandblogging> the thing is, I'm not sure how much of the fridge would get translated if the option was available
<newz2000> especially considering how fast news can change
<newz2000> what about lp integration?
<nand> we can let the local members decide what to put on their frontpage
<nand> LP integration : tested locally on Brainstorm, works great.
<nand> LP teams binding needs some bugs fixes
<boredandblogging> i wanted this specifically for comments (can be used for other things if needed)
<newz2000> ok, so to comment must have a launchpad id?
<boredandblogging> if a reader is already logged into LP, use their name, maybe their profile pic
<nand> sound ok. Avoid spam pbs
<boredandblogging> newz2000: thats a tricky question
<boredandblogging> would like it to be open, but I'm afraid of spam
<boredandblogging> maybe some captcha could help
<newz2000> there is spam blocking plugins like mollum and etc
<nand> okay, one or the other
<nand> if LP data available, display img and stuff
<nand> otherwise too bad
<nand> Videos?
<newz2000> go for it
<boredandblogging> yes
<boredandblogging> this is my big thing
<boredandblogging> i think the front page should always have a nice picture or video
<boredandblogging> the content from UDS alone gives us material for a couple of months
<newz2000> ok, would that be self hosted or on youtube/etc?
<nand> I do agree, as much as possible, videos/imgs
<boredandblogging> and I don't think we should be hosting any of the videos either
<boredandblogging> youtube is being used for the UDS stuff
<boredandblogging> we just embed
<newz2000> I saw a good demo last week of how to add videos to your website when they're hosted elsewhere
<nand> CCK and stuff
<newz2000> piece of cake, though I don't know about the security/firewall concerns (with that server being able to ping youtube)
<boredandblogging> i'm a bit worried about the different sizes that all the different sites use
<newz2000> yes
<boredandblogging> i tried embedding on the current fridge, and it let me
<boredandblogging> at least when previewing, didn't actually submit it
<nand> depend on the filter in use
<nand> but the size of the player can be given to the player
<nand> anything more on videos?
<newz2000> http://youdrup.com/ youtube clone done in drupal
<newz2000> :-)
<boredandblogging> nie
<boredandblogging> nice
<Turl> newz2000: is there an ubuntu download page in other lang than english? you should make one if there isn't, or promote it if there is
<newz2000> there is not, but one of my hopeful plans for next release is to make a syndicatable download iframe that can be localized
<newz2000> that's an unofficial goal currently. :-)
<Turl> great :)
<nand> Now I'd like to see the frontpage:
<Turl> and how's that automatic mirror selection going?
<nand> it should not be in a blog format, where the latest comes first. Instead, items would be ordered by the editors
<newz2000> Turl: good, I got approval for geoip but I'm going to have a meeting with #is this week or next to discuss it in details
<nand> so that important pieces of news stay longer on top
<Turl> #is? what's that?
<newz2000> information systems
<newz2000> the people who make the servers work
<Turl> oh great :)
<newz2000> performance is going to be a concern so we'll be playign with it some after the new year (tentatively)
<Turl> I don't think you'll have performance issues
<newz2000> yeah, the download page is currently proxied but not cached (so I hear)
<Turl> how many simultaneous users use the download page? 500?
<newz2000> geoip should not add much at all to that
<newz2000> good question, I dont' know, but a lot
<newz2000> but because it is proxied getting the correct IP can be a challenge sometimes
<boredandblogging> do we need to discuss the front page more?
 * newz2000 isn't worried though
<newz2000> I'm ok with whatever you want to do on the front page
<nand> ok, anything else?
<Turl> a cheap VPS server can handle 500+ users on a forum (vBulletin) with the correct caching & webserver, I don't think you'll have any problems
<newz2000> I can help with suggestions or technical difficulties but if you and nand want to head it up I'm fine with that
<newz2000> Turl: ubuntu.com gets far far far more than that
<newz2000> people litterally sit on the homepage and press refresh over and over again
<Turl> yeah, but I don't think 100+ users at the same sec will enter the dl page, will them?
<newz2000> yes
<Turl> :O
<newz2000> at times, like on release day for example. :-)
<boredandblogging> nand: do you want to try creating a real theme and testing it out?
<boredandblogging> then we can go over it and discuss?
<Turl> well, you can have more than one vps server I imagine :p no problem either
<newz2000> nand: why don't you draw it first
<nand> boredandblogging: I'll try to refine the one I started
<boredandblogging> you know, release early, release often :-)
<nand> but that will take some time... I'm quite tired of working all day on a news website already ;)
<newz2000> nand: I'll send you the the theme I started and you cn use it if you like
<nand> ok thx
<Turl> btw newz2000, I fixed the IE issue I had yesterday, with the help of css's top:
<boredandblogging> nand: do we want to set a timetable for the first iteration?
<boredandblogging> I don't know whats a good time estimate
<nand> I may have something early January...
<nand> I don't promise anything!
<boredandblogging> nand: how about we say January 15th?
<newz2000> nand: two emails sent, one with theme, one with fridge graphics
<newz2000> cc'd boredandblogging
<nand> newz2000: thx
<nand> boredandblogging: I don't like fixed deadlines, that gives me extra pressure :)
<nand> I'll let you know once I have something
<boredandblogging> lol, ok
<newz2000> every time you say that boredandblogging moves the date one day closer
<boredandblogging> :-P
<nand> boredandblogging: could you send me a little bit of the fridge DB?
<nand> or even the whole DB
<boredandblogging> newz2000: can you do that?
<newz2000> I can get a dump of everything but the users table for you
<nand> just need the node table, if my assumption that you're not using CCK is right
<newz2000> sorry, you get it all. :-)
<boredandblogging> heh
<nand> :p
<newz2000> hmm... maybe should have ignored sessoins table too
<nand> yeahh, takes hundreds of Mb in brainstorm
<newz2000> anonymous users
<newz2000> learned a performance trick, using memcached for sessions helps a bunch
<newz2000> haven't used it yet
<newz2000> nand: can I give you a link to an 80m file for you to download and then let me know when finished, or would you rather do it tomorrow?
<nand> newz2000: you can do it right now
<boredandblogging> can't everything from the session table just get cleared occasionally?
<newz2000> nand: ping me when you have it and I'll delete it
<newz2000> boredandblogging: yes, cron.php clears out old stuff automatically
<nand> newz2000: thanks
<nand> newz2000: by default, it does not clear the session table
<newz2000> oh, really? that explains a lot.
<newz2000> the problem with sessions table is that it uses MyISAM table format by default and therefore locks the whole table for updates and deletes
<newz2000> causing serious contention issues
<newz2000> (basically site goes offline for long operations)
<newz2000> I've got a script somewhere that clears it 1000 records at a time to avoid contention
<nand> newz2000: okay, finished, thx
<newz2000> my pleasure
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-20
<qense> hello
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-21
<samkon> hi anyone responsible about website team?
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-14
<WaSeidel> hi, it's me again asking for an answer to my trouble with my username on wiki.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-17
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, hi :) how are you
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, I had to do a fresh install for Ubuntu and I lost the instructions you gave me for the porting task, sorry about that, can you please tell me what I am supposed to do again :)
<GreySim> dhillon-v10: If you use Ubuntu One and Tomboy sync you may not have lost it. Just throwing that out there. :)
 * GreySim doesn't use it yet, actually, but is going to set it up Real Soon Now.
<dhillon-v10> GreySim, yah didn't think of that but now I will :D
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-18
<ryanakca> newz2000: Is it possible to get gzip compression for the css and js files on www.k.o ?
<newz2000> ryanakca: look in drupal's performance settings. I think there's an option that will do it for you.
<ryanakca> newz2000: thanks
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-19
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, hi :) how are you
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-22
<icoblue> allo
<icoblue> anyone extremely knowledgable in linux have a few minutes?
<MTecknology> How to you just happen along into this channel and ask about linux questions but only stay for 2min?
<MTecknology> Sometimes I think there's a bot that crawls along for channels to do that..
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-23
<head_victim> If someone can please have a look at  http://www.flickr.com/photos/45015261@N04/5282457709/ and http://www.flickr.com/photos/45015261@N04/5282457953/ are there any suggestions as to if this is a web browser bug or a wiki bug? The header file is from  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam
<head_victim> The same page is rendered very differently in chromium and firefox.
<nhandler> head_victim: The rounded rectangle issue is known. I'm not sure if there is a work-around. IIRC this has to do with the fact that different browsers render pages slightly differently (especially when it comes to some css stuff like that)
<Turl> head_victim: can I see the page source?
<Turl> head_victim: for the rounded corners on chrome you need to use the -webkit-... border radius properties
<Turl> opera has one of their own too iirc
<Turl> head_victim: I bet you're using float and forgot to clear something
<Turl> oh, just noticed the link
<Turl> head_victim: can you see here and tell me if they render the same now?
<Turl> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/553461/AuTeam/wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam.html
<head_victim> Turl: renders heaps better but still lots of whitespace
<Turl> I guess I'll install chromium then :p
<head_victim> nhandler: ah ok, sorry I'm really a novice at all this just doing what I can to try and make stuff work :)
<Turl> head_victim: can you refresh on the link I gave you and see if it's any better?
<head_victim> Turl: perfect
<head_victim> Now what was I doing wrong?
<Turl> head_victim: are you styling that page?
<head_victim> Turl: in what sense sorry
<Turl> head_victim: are you editing/modifying that page, or are you just looking at it?
<head_victim> I have been editing it but not since you started looking (last change hours ago)
<head_victim> Oh and with your latest one the icones need to go up the top of the grey bar.
<Turl> right
<nhandler> Turl: Might I encourage you to possibly document what you did to make that work somewhere? I know of at least one other team that had the same issue
<Turl> nhandler: ok
<Turl> head_victim: I'm editing the page now, just in case someone wants to edit it too
<head_victim> nhandler: that was going to be my next question ;)
<head_victim> I actually "stole" that concept directly from another team so was going to find out how it was improved so I can pass it back
<Turl> first time editing wikiHTML or however it's called, It'll take some time I guess :p
<head_victim> Turl: so what are you actually editing, the /include/header pages or?
<Turl> yeah
<head_victim> Ok cool. I'm only just learning all this myself and have no idea how browsers work so wasn't sure what you were actually editing to make it work.
<Turl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam
<Turl> well, it's improving :)
<Turl> where's the wiki history page?
<head_victim> Ah I see what it's doing when you put it side by side like that
<head_victim> Turl: click the "info" buttong
<Turl> head_victim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Includes/HeaderMain?action=diff&rev2=35&rev1=34
<Turl> is that OK as documentation?
<head_victim> Yeah I'm sure between myself and the other team we can work out how to make the change
<head_victim> Thanks HEAPS for your help
<head_victim> The borders are still square but at least the whitespace is gone
<head_victim> That lates update works well
<head_victim> I'll tweak the text in the orange bar to make it a better sized fit but other than that it's exactly right.
<Turl> head_victim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Includes/HeaderMain?action=diff&rev2=36&rev1=35 this is for the borders
<head_victim> Thanks mate, I'll replicate that throughout the other 2 headers
<head_victim> Ok I just spread it out. Thanks heaps. I will definitely pass it back to the people who gave me the idea
<head_victim> Now all I need is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/692121 to be squared away and I'm out of things to annoy people about.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692121 in loco-directory "Team event has been unlinked to loco team on loco.ubuntu.com (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<head_victim> But enough for one day, cheerio. Thanks Turl and nhandler for your help it has been greatly appreciated.
<Turl> you're welcome head_victim
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-25
<stas> hi guys, and merry x-mas
<stas> i have a problem on launchpad, I cant update the status of bugs
<stas> http://is.gd/jqFSy
<daker> stas, maybe you can ask in #launchpad-dev
<stas> thanks daker, good point
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-19
<nigelb_> .
<cjohnston> ,
<nigelb> hehe. I was just checking if my nick was correct :)
<cjohnston> daker: mhall119 https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/team-name-details-page/+merge/86227
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you help me with a little ltp trying to optimize a little new code?
<mhall119> sure
<mhall119> does the code currently work?
<cjohnston> mhall119: not all of it.. nigel wanted to just do it optimized from the start.. trying to figure out if it should be a for or an if or a ......
<mhall119> "first make it work, then make it right, then make it fast" as the saying goes
<cjohnston> and then make: http://paste.ubuntu.com/775760/ work
<mhall119> is that an Admin?
<cjohnston> mhall119: forms.py
<cjohnston> Exception Value: Tried team_list in module teams.views. Error was: type object 'Team' has no attribute 'locale_team'
<mhall119> I don't think it'll work that way, since Team.locale_team is always going to be the model's default, not the instance's value
<cjohnston> but there is a locale_team in the Team model
<mhall119> show me the model code
<cjohnston>     locale_team = models.BooleanField(_("Locale Team"), default=False)
<mhall119> right, so the Team class doesn't have a locale_team field, only instances of Team get that
<mhall119> it's part of Django's magic, any class attribute that is a models.*Field gets pulled out and put somewhere else until an instance is created
<cjohnston> ok.. so what i can i do to overcome this in forms
<mhall119> you'll need to override the __init__ method to do that
<mhall119> I'm not sure on the specifics of adding or removing fields though
<mhall119> but that's where it would be done
<cjohnston> no idea how to do that of course
<mhall119> you couldn't just set Meta.exclude at that point, you'll have to manipulate the self.fields array
<cjohnston> is there a better way to do this?
<mhall119> make two separate Form classes, one for local teams and one for locale teams, and in your view check the .locale_team on the instance, and create one or the other
<mhall119> I think we already do something similar for giving LC members a different form than team admins
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> so, same basic idea
<mhall119> make an UpdateLocaleTeam form class
<cjohnston> yup
<mhall119> then in the team_edit view, add an extra check for if team_object.locale_team
<cjohnston> technically i would need to make a locale team LC view?
<mhall119> you could, but LC sees everything right?  would it hurt anything to let them see fields for a locale team that won't be used?
<cjohnston> not really.. as long as they understand that they arent being used so not to expect results by filling stuff in
<mhall119> that should be fine, I would think
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/775779/
<mhall119> cjohnston: you have an indentation problem on line 15 of that
<cjohnston> fixed
<mhall119> also, I'd recommend putting the if team_object.locale_team in the "else" part of the is_on_lc check, it'll be a smaller diff and less duplicate code
<mhall119> if is_on_lc:
<mhall119>   do the lc for
<mhall119> else:
<mhall119>   if locale_team:
<mhall119>     do the locale form
<mhall119>   else:
<mhall119>     do the local form
<mhall119> make sense?
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/775794/
<mhall119> yup, that looks good
<mhall119> a test case to make sure it's using the correct form would be good too
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/775797/
<mhall119> should work, yeah
<cjohnston> it doesnt
<mhall119> oh, that's because 'teams' isn't a template variable
<mhall119> look at the team_list view function
<mhall119> add:
<mhall119> locale_teams = Team.objects.filter(locale_team=True)
<mhall119> then add that variable to your context dictionary
<mhall119> then {% for team in locale_teams %}
<cjohnston> yay
<cjohnston> for team_detail.html
<cjohnston> I need to wrap everything that I want in a language team under an if locale_team correct?
<cjohnston> hrm.. for some reason i lost the ability to add a team as a locale team
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/locale-teams/+merge/86300
<cjohnston> mhall119: could you please give the code a test?
<mhall119> line 183, {% if team.locale_team %} won't work
<mhall119> wait, I thought you  fixed that
 * mhall119 waits for LP to update the diff
<cjohnston> this is taking forever
<cjohnston> i oushed it before i pasted the link
<cjohnston> mhall119: diff updated
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-20
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you please look and see if you can figure out why saving the form stopped working?
<cjohnston> mhall119: i wonder if it has to do with the fact that on save it might be looking at the locale_team view stuff
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb you have both been sent invites
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-21
<cjohnston> :-(
<nigelb> cjohnston: invites to what?
<daker> i want to be invited too ツ
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-18
<cjohnston> daker: can you mark approved please https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/963312/+merge/140057
<cjohnston> daker: https://launchpad.net/~iveworkedwithmichaelhall
<daker> cjohnston: done
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-19
<nigelb> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> nigelb: w Can you setup tarmac to run tests prior to meeting summit code please
<nigelb> cjohnston: "meeting"?
<nigelb> merging?
<cjohnston> merging. sorry on phone
<cjohnston> auto correct fun
<nigelb> cjohnston: It's 5:30 am and I was like.. "am I too sleepy to understand what he's typing"
<cjohnston> lol.. very possibly
<nigelb> cjohnston: I'll poke at it. :)
<cjohnston> ty.. I set it up on my instance and its pretty cool
<cjohnston> daker: mail
<daker> cjohnston: ok
<daker> i see what you want
<cjohnston> does that look good, do you have other thoughts/ideas?
<cjohnston> daker: your going to have to start working on launchpad to keep up with me :-P
<daker> cjohnston: but are they ok with those change we are going to made ?
<cjohnston> I have a work item to make a home page
<cjohnston> so I'm going to make a home page
<daker> :D
<cjohnston> the problem is the current home page 1) isn't a home page 2) takes 1.5 weeks to load
<daker> oh dear :(
<daker> RIP John Hunter
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-20
<mhall119> cjohnston: daker: can you guys take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-community-webthemes/django-stricter-nav-elements/+merge/140977
<mhall119> I needed those changes for jono's Accomplishments website
<mhall119> hang on, targetted the wrong branch
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-community-webthemes/django-stricter-nav-elements/+merge/140980 there we go
<daker> wee postgres can't truncate the nickname which throws an error :D
<mhall119> daker: ubuntu sso?
<daker> mhall119: did you get the traceback mail from LTP ?
<daker> so someone is trying to connect to LTP his "viasoluciones--deactivatedaccount" which is bigger than 30 caracters
<daker> then you will get this : DataError: value too long for type character varying(30)
<mhall119> daker: ah, nice
<mhall119> daker: I've seem them come with with random hashes generated by Ubuntu SSO, but not like that before
<daker> i'll report a bug on the django-openid-auth
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-22
<daker> hey mhall119 or cjohnston do you know if approved_date is set automatically or manually ?
<cjohnston> auto
<daker> where ? because i don't see that
<daker> cjohnston: in lpupdate https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/teams/management/commands/lpupdate.py ?
<cjohnston> probably
<daker> mhall119: i just crashed LTP :) you will receive the traceback
<cjohnston> crashed? wtf did you do?
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> Achivement Unlocked.
#ubuntu-website 2013-12-16
<jeremyb> packages.ubuntu.com is broke?
<daker> jeremyb: known issue
<daker> IS is working on it
<jeremyb> daker: where is the normal place to find out about that?
<daker> jeremyb: #canonical-sysadmin
<jeremyb> aha
<jeremyb> i tried status.ubuntu.com but that doesn't seem to be what i expected. (see e.g. status.wikimedia.org)
<daker> #canonical-sysadmin is the place to ask
#ubuntu-website 2014-12-15
<daker> yo mhall119
<mhall119> daker: hiya
<daker> mhall119: do you know what Daniel means by "One problem we are still seeing is that translations (of main strings,
<daker> not of translated pages) still don't quite work."
<mhall119> daker: he and dpm have been trying to load translations into a Django instance, but so far haven't gotten it working
<daker> mhall119: ok i'll try to have a look at it
<mhall119> as far as I know they're generating the .pot file and either via LP or manually created the .po files
<mhall119> but they can't get the devportal django-cms setup to load and use the translations in the .po
<daker> ok
<daker> mhall119: found the issue :D
#ubuntu-website 2014-12-16
<sinthap> hello
#ubuntu-website 2015-12-14
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle: do you know what the state of deployments is right now? do we know why the last deployment to production failed?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I don't, all I know is that it worked on staging. mhall119 will know more :)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I was just wondering if the latest went to prod :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: I found a markdown extension to allow github-style markdown - the snappy folks will be happy now :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, Hah, excellent :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: dholbach: something is wrong with the request headers being sent to the devportal, and a change in the last deployment tried to use them which caused the failures
<dholbach> will it be hard to fix?
<mhall119> I don't know, but I can revert the change that triggers it
<dholbach> mh
<dholbach> ok
<davidcalle> mhall119: which changes trigger it?
<mhall119> I added USE_X_FORWARDED_HOST in charm_settings.py
<mhall119> that was suppose to fix the cn.developer.ubuntu.com redirects, by telling Django the original request host, but instead it's giving Django invalid Host headers
<mhall119> dholbach: davidcalle: Found the bug and a potential fix: https://code.djangoproject.com/ticket/11877
<ubottu> Django bug 11877 in Documentation "Document that request.get_host() fails when behind multiple reverse proxies" [Normal,Closed]
<davidcalle> mhall119: 6yo patch!
 * dholbach crosses fingers
<mhall119> davidcalle: the patch was actually just to documentation, there's an attached middleware we can use to fix the actual problem, I'm working on incorporating that now
<dholbach> davidcalle: I'm working on fixing links in the importer again :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm wondering how the initial logic for link scales up to what you are doing
<dholbach> I don't think it's too bad, but I'm thinking about adding some tests for this - otherwise it's just going to be too brittle
<dholbach> davidcalle: can you help me fix the markup of https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/porting/ - I was just trying to fix a link, but some previous unpublished changes were still in there - now the 8- and 12-cols are a bit mixed up - or something :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: ouch :) Looking
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach: fixed, there were multiple issues but the main layout one was caused by "twelve-code" instead of "twelve-col"
<dholbach> ugh...
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> thanks a lot for fixing it
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/rework-importer/revision/220 - tada! :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: Nooooooo
<dholbach> davidcalle: you'd prefer to keep the site working just magically? :-P
<davidcalle> mhall119: look we have a volunteer to write the duc testsuite :D
<davidcalle> dholbach: that's awesome, though, how do you run it? :)
<dholbach> manage.py test
 * davidcalle tries
<mhall119> davidcalle: if we have the framework setup for them, we can ask for volunteers, maybe from GCI?
<davidcalle> dholbach, this would be very interesting, but I'm wondering if we have many things to be tested. From the top of my mind I can only think of a handful of tests: Maybe 3 for the API importer, 2 for the webapps generator.
<dholbach> for all our custom code I guess we should have a test or two
<dholbach> and for the markdown importer I'm going to have at least 10 tests or something
<davidcalle> True
<mhall119> davidcalle: the js scopes docs package doesn't have a data.json, which is the entry point for the yuidoc importer
#ubuntu-website 2015-12-15
<davidcalle> dholbach: hey o/ I'm wary about upgrading swift/keystone right now, we know that the current stack works and that's a potential can of worm I don't think we should open this time, we already have enough on our plate : https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/update-pip-components/+merge/280323
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ok, wfm
<dholbach> once we have cleared the pipe of landings, we can take a look at this again if we want
<davidcalle> ok, acking then :) How are things?
<davidcalle> +1
<dholbach> good good - how about you? :)
<dholbach> I might need an additional coffee or two today, the cat woke me up in the middle of the night... :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, wait until the dog barks at the cat in the middle of the night, waking up one kid crying, that wakes up the other :p
<dholbach> davidcalle: I wasn't exactly complaining about my situation :-)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach: we should find a way to remove old deps in the dependencies branch, things that are not even used in django 1.6 anymore, it's getting pretty heavy to download :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I know, I know, just need to vent :p
<dholbach> yes, I agree
<dholbach> although with the branch we are going to have the problem that it will be heavy in any case
<dholbach> maybe we should do a  push --overwrite  at some stage
<dholbach> and rewrite it with empty history
<dholbach> I don't see why we need the history of binary packages :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: also very useful  manage.py test <app>.tests.<class>  (or <app>.tests.<class>.<method>) - that way you can iterate on tests more quickly
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks!
<mhall119> davidcalle: did you see my ping yesterday about the js scopes doc package missing data.json?
<davidcalle> Missed it. I remember specifically asking Alex to stop removing the file at build time, in a merge proposal comment. Let me check why it's still missing...
<davidcalle> mhall119 ^
<mhall119> davidcalle: thanks, I couldn't get very far testing without that
<davidcalle> mhall119:  "make doc" on the project works fine. /me asks alex
#ubuntu-website 2015-12-16
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach: do you remember where we wanted to put the oem snaps page?
<dholbach> davidcalle: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/gadget-snaps/?
<dholbach> we should move it to a less obscure URL I guess :)
<dholbach> maybe under start even?
<davidcalle> dholbach: good idea, yes, I'm currently adding the shortlist to /snappy, I'll move this page it under start
<davidcalle> this page under*
<dholbach> awesome
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle: I just imported a couple of guides from the snapcraft docs - we're slowly making some progress
<davidcalle> :)
<dholbach> davidcalle:  I talked to dpm yesterday and said that if we continue with the reintegration of the dell doc and finish the importer some time early in the new year it might be a good time to review the IA again and see what should go where, but until then we can probably just import where things feel natural right now
<davidcalle> dholbach: +1
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm wondering if we should make a ml post about increasing the quality of snaps presentation: eg. picking the right icon and description. Not sure how to approach this.
<davidcalle> dholbach, so, I've added the shortlist to /snappy, that links to /start (the devices grid at the top), and added a box that links to the gadget snaps page. Please have a look when you have a moment.
<dholbach> nice :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: maybe instead of "Install snappy on..." write something like "Ubuntu Snappy Core is supported on devices like ..." or something?
<dholbach> davidcalle: "install" sounds like a call to action and users can't click on the images
<davidcalle> dholbach: true
<dholbach> part from that: great work!
<davidcalle> dholbach: ty!
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
#ubuntu-website 2015-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle: I'm a bit proud now: I have a test for a snappy import (including checks for redirects and stuff) :)
<dholbach> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/rework-importer/view/head:/developer_portal/tests.py
<davidcalle> dholbach: wow, nice!
#ubuntu-website 2015-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
#ubuntu-website 2017-12-18
<uname_> I just installed ubuntu and I can't open the wifi symbol in the upper right corner to connect to my wifi, any suggestions?
#ubuntu-website 2018-12-22
<thgilfodrol> hey all, I was referred here from #ubuntu. is there an email address for the maintainer(s) of paste.ubuntu.com?
<thgilfodrol> I'd like to write a script to grab the contents of a large amount of specific pastes, but I'd like to double check if I'd be allowed to do so
#ubuntu-website 2019-12-22
<foofighter> Can anyone help with this error: "It is not possible to reset this account's password."?
<foofighter> I get it while trying to reset my password on Ubuntu login
